# Mimzys babies these will be up for adoption real soon! Tampa



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

For those of you following the growth of Mimzys babies you know they are 13 days old today!
I am pretty sure they are all boys. I am also pretty sure they are dumbos. Not sure about rex or not. I need to get a closer look at the wiskers. I will update that info as soon as I can. A few may be spoken for. But nothing is for sure! Her other babies are being placed with members of my family 


Fawn

Black birks


Black self with white feet


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Mimzys babies these will be up for adoption real soon! T*

Any chances you feel like bringing them to Ohio? I've been looking for a self with just colored feet. Plus according to the rat calculator I can hold way more rats in my cage... about 4 more (even though the calculator says 6 more). I've got a bad case of GGMR.. I think I need psychiatric help!!


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Mimzys babies these will be up for adoption real soon! T*

Don't feel bad my husband thinks I need psychiatric help as well. I think he really thinks it's a sickness.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Mimzys babies these will be up for adoption real soon! T*

Tell him your sickness is the same as his sickness of tv addiction. If he's a typical guy going without the tv could be devistating for him... it's the same thing with rats. (Well that is what I told my boyfriend anyways). I told him he can say something about my GGMR if and only if he abandon's the tv for 3 or 4 weeks straight. Ha... he hasn't said anything again!


----------

